# keeping emerald shiners?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ive had really good luck keeping trapped creek chub minnows alive throughout the winter, pretty much none of them die. but was wondering if anyone keeps emerald shiners throughout the winter.

is it worth the bother, i think i would need an aerator. does anyone keep emerald shiners? if i could catch a bunch and keep them alive for at least 6 weeks or so id consider that worth it. i could net a bunch down at Erie, but if i couldnt keep them alive for longer than a week or two then it wouldnt work. 

another option is to net a bunch of emeralds and then give them a good salting with canning salt i suppose. 

well i guess what im saying is if anyone has success keeping emerald shiners alive throughout the winter, can you explain how you do it. thanks!


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> ive had really good luck keeping trapped creek chub minnows alive throughout the winter, pretty much none of them die. but was wondering if anyone keeps emerald shiners throughout the winter.
> 
> is it worth the bother, i think i would need an aerator. does anyone keep emerald shiners? if i could catch a bunch and keep them alive for at least 6 weeks or so id consider that worth it. i could net a bunch down at Erie, but if i couldnt keep them alive for longer than a week or two then it wouldnt work.
> 
> ...


I put up an 10 gallon aquirum in my patio. It is not heated and I use a air pump. I keep emeralds for most of the winter until walleye jig season. I have only had one problem with ice. I check on them daily and turn the heater on in the room once in awhile to help melt the ice.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> i could net a bunch down at Erie


Not a good idea hardwaterfan unless you are only planning on using them on Erie. VHS regs prohibit transporting emerald shiners from Erie to south of I-90. Here is a copy of the updated May 2009 Emergency Order.



> Ohio Agriculture Director Extends Emergency Order
> Restricting Movement of Disease-Susceptible Fish
> 
> REYNOLDSBURG, Ohio (May 7, 2009)  Ohio Agriculture Director Robert Boggs this week issued an extension on the existing emergency proclamation that prohibits the intrastate transportation, sale or distribution of 28 fish species susceptible to Viral Hemorrhagic Septicemia (VHS) out of the affected region in northern Ohio. The proclamation, originally issued in May, 2008, has been revised to specifically include the ban of interstate distribution of bait fish, living or dead, along with living fish and eggs.
> ...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks both of you for the information.


----------

